# ugly Benjamin Button baby...



## debbie5

Wow...that "old man" baby in Benjamin Button sure is oogly! It reminded me of that baby-puppet prop I saw for sale online. Yig.

I had to wait thru the whole movie for Brad Pitt to turn into the hottie he is now. Oh my lanta....he is tasty.
Wondering how they made him younger than the 40-something he is now. His face didn't look c.g.'d....it looked like it was done via eyeliner, good lighting and bangs....


----------



## pyro




----------



## debbie5

I am a simple woman. 
I have no clue how to post a pic.
Love me anyway.

(lol)


----------



## debbie5

This is the best I could do, and it's not the full image.
In the movie, the baby is all veiny, arthritic. It's delightfully gross.

http://www.worstpreviews.com/images/headlines/headline6480.jpg


----------



## HalloweenZombie

That's creepy beyond words.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's another shot:










Didn't Mork from Ork start this way?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Yes he did. LOL funny how when looking at it from a photo, it totally looks like a prop. I'm sure in the film with the right lighting, it looks real.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

wow..that's sick


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Reminds me of progeria disease where a child's body ages extremely fast to the point of being under the age of 10, but living in a 70+ yr old body


----------



## Draik41895

Sickie Ickie said:


> Reminds me of progeria disease where a child's body ages extremely fast to the point of being under the age of 10, but living in a 70+ yr old body


woah!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Sickie Ickie said:


> Reminds me of progeria disease where a child's body ages extremely fast to the point of being under the age of 10, but living in a 70+ yr old body


i've heard of that disease on a talk show before...all i can say is wow


----------



## debbie5

I have seen documentaries on progeria kids (I love anything about odd diseases or conditions) and cannot beleive there is a pic online of a progeria kid's peeper.

EEwwwwww.....I do not want to see old eensy peepers! LOL


----------



## debbie5

Well, technically it's a young peeper....


----------



## Haunted Bayou




----------



## beelce

What a great movie...we saw it today....the baby prop looked and worked very well...most of the movie was filmed here in New Orleans...they did a great job with make up


----------

